# Welcome spottedrj



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 29, 2004)

WELCOME spottedrj,from Wisconsin!




just read you post and glad you could join our cyber family! We are all on here to learn whatever we can and help each other out. How many mini donks and mini horses do you have? PICTURES...PICTURES....PICTURES....Corinne


----------



## bear (Mar 29, 2004)

Welcome from Missouri too. I am not a breeder but a pet owner on here, have two mini horses and one mini donkey. Glad you found us. Bear/Kay


----------



## spottedrj (Apr 2, 2004)

thanks for the welcome....oh lets see,minis=1 mini gelding-1mini stud those are my mini horses-1 mini donky jack,just a baby at 1-and 2 mini jennys

then i have 1QH (31 yrs.old) 1 blind appy-1 mustang mare-2 mules-2 paint mares-and a rescued TB!!!!!! i think thats every one??!!! LOL


----------



## spottedrj (Apr 2, 2004)

oh i forgot to ask,how do you post pic's????


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 3, 2004)

The easiest way I found to post pictures on here is by using photobucket. Here is the site www.photobucket.com Corinne


----------



## spottedrj (Apr 3, 2004)

thanks,lets see if i can do this!!! LOL


----------



## dustyrose (Apr 3, 2004)

Welcome Spottedri!

I live in Colorado, the 4 corners area. I just bought my first 2 mini donkeys, I have 1 wolf, And I"ll be getting some horses real soon I hope( been



ever since I sold the others).


----------



## spottedrj (Apr 5, 2004)

hello, you have a wolf??? oooooo, i did one many moons ago,i miss him, best friend.


----------



## shminifancier (Apr 5, 2004)

spottedrj: Another welcome from wisconsin!..As of right now I have only one miniature horse,,,But I am looking for a mini donk.

A year ago I traded my donkey for trade in hauling a Purebred Arabian mare from MO.. The mare that I thought I was going to go trail riding on Well it turned out that my arthric knees are too bad to ride anymore



So I sold the mare and now I miss my little long eared Charley Brown of 5 years



So I am looking to replace him this spring





I had trained Charley ti ride in the car right behind the front seat, and after awhile of driving he would put his head on my shoulder and look out the windsheild where we were going it was sooo neat to have an animal companion like that. He also would come in the house sometimes and watch TV and "help" me on the computer



If you go to my link below you will see all sorts of pretty funny picxs, of mini's that have had in the house and also in the car...Even 4 pics of a 7 minth old Purebred Arabian in the kitchen, those pics were printed in a national Aarbain magazine some years ago. So welcome again to a very nice and relaxed and informal forum, of very good people.


----------



## spottedrj (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sorry to here about charlie. i LOVE your pic's!!!!



those are soooo cute!!!!

hubby laid the law when i got my 1st mini horse,no mini's allowed in the house.



well,when he is at work..........



LOL hey,got to have help with the house work!!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 7, 2004)

spottedrj, YUP_ your right, start out bringing them in when hubbys not home, and eventually husbands just have a way of figuring things out, and will accept whatever you do with your donkeys or horses. I know mine does, but my minis are only "ALLOWED" in our family room,( the darn carpet is wearing like iron only because I HATE it!) ....the rest of our house has hardwood flooring and I would be afriad they would slip on it, and they would also have to learn to climb up 3 steps to get to the next level...but I am sure they could learn that REAL fast too!


----------



## spottedrj (Apr 13, 2004)

i'm sure they would learn REAL fast!! i got caught



oh well, he only shook his head at me and "he makes a mess,your cleaning it up" what could i say???


----------



## dustyrose (Apr 24, 2004)

Spottedrj, Ya, I have a wolf, he is my best bud. Wolves are so funny, they think they are half human, he acts just like a little kid, wants to know everything you are doing.


----------

